# Isagenix weight loss, I'm on my way



## Marilyn in CO (May 12, 2002)

I can do this, I can do this, I can do this.

A gal that I went to seminars with presented this weight loss program to me and my daughter and I have committed to give it a go for the next 30 days. One of the promoters of this program is an MD in the gastro speciality. After listening to her talk, I became pretty darn motivated to take off 30 lbs. She is an MD after my own heart.LOL First one in a long time, I must say. Anyway, it is very chemically balanced and I am impressed with the taste of the shakes that we have to drink for 2 meals a day(third meal is a regular well balanced). I will be doing a cleanse day once a week, however DD is going to do 2 days a week. 

Wish me luck. Anyone tried the Isagenix?


----------



## cozyhollow-gal (Sep 11, 2002)

Never heard of it. Would you tell us a little about it? Sounds like you are really excited about it.  Thanks..Patsy


----------



## NWMO (Jul 26, 2005)

And with great success. I thought it was very "pricey"....and it seems that purchasing the product is kind of a "pyramid" type business.....buying from other "members".....but I can't argue the weight loss......just not sure what will happen when they discontinue. The product appears to focus on providing you with a strong balance of vitamins and minerals....and of course the shakes I am sure are low fat/calorie.....have truly not examined them.


----------



## glidergurl03 (Feb 28, 2005)

I'd love to hear about your success after the 30days! Keep us updated on your loss!


----------



## Marilyn in CO (May 12, 2002)

Howdy.........this is my update

Starting on the 4th week and have lost 6-7 pounds and that many inches. I have a lot of energy and I feel great. The most wonderful thing is.........my knees don't hurt anymore.......I am so happy and amazed. I love the shakes and the light feeling of my body, no more feeling bloated. The cleanse days are HARD....actually it's ok until about 4:00 and then I feel like eating a horse. I did cheat on cleanse days, I had to have some food. I am a fast burner and have blood type A, so food is a big deal to me........I have a very healthy appetite and I LOVE carbs. 

What I have found is that the shakes are so balanced and nutritious, it's like high octane fuel for my Mercedes......by that I mean it's like giving my body the best fuel possible. 

I know now that I could have bought the 9 day program and at least scattered out the price of doing the program. Buying the 30 day right up front cost $317. I guess, my motivation was a lot about......gads I spent this money, I'm darn gonna do it. I looked at it this way too, I haven't spent diddly on groceries this month......but it's only me and hubby and he isnt' eating much either.LOL 

I am a natural health professional and my clients are watching me very closely to see how this works, so that is another incentive. One client already bought a can of shake from me. I hate pyramid crap, but alas that is how a lot of companies do it.......so I basically ignore that part of it, buy the stuff and pass it along to others. 

After this first month, which amounts to one cleanse day a week and all other days are shake days, I go on to two cleanse days a month and shake days(2 shakes for meals and one regular meal) until I get to my goal of losing 30 lbs. hopefully by August.


----------



## masimeo (May 2, 2009)

What weight loss supplement would be best for me to take along with working? Very soon i plan on working out every morning and i want to lose a lot of weight....so what weight loss supplement would be best for me?


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Eat what you are eating now as you begin working out. After you start loosing weight on your work out, redefine your diet. Start replacing bad snacks with fresh fruit and vegetables.


----------

